# bios: cmos/gpnv checksum bad



## pervaiz (Apr 12, 2007)

intel p4 motherboard/windows xp: when i switch on the cpu, instead of starting normally, the monitor shows the board info where under bios it gives cmos/gpnv checksum bad. this page asks to press f4, which takes to the set-up page. after pressing 'esc' and 'enter' the cpu boots up normally. i cant figure out the problem and how to fix it. can someone tell me . thanks.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome,

First of all, let's try the quick-fix. Open up your computer and before entering it with your hands, rub your hands along the outside/inside of the casing so you do not cause any static electricity which can potentially damage components within the computer. You should then disconnect the power from the computer, then attempt to locate the CMOS jumper and CMOS battery, then remove the battery from the socket for around fifthteen minutes and set the jumper to 'parked' (put the jumper on top two pins) and then after this period put back the battery and the jumper, which should be seated on the bottom two pins.

After this, put back the power supply and boot up the computer. If you still get the error message, try a new battery as this is a likely cause - although be sure to get the exact same battery as supplied with the motherboard.

If money is an issue, try leaving your computer on for a few hours and then restart the system.

Regards,
Nick.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

If this computer is over 3 years old, sounds like the CMOS/BIOS battery is dead. Pop open the computer (clean it while you're in there with a can of compressed air), (unplug it first!) and take out the round silver lithium battery and replace it with the exact model. Radio shack should have an assortment.

*edit* Someone's quicker on the post button than I :laugh:


----------



## pervaiz (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks for your input. regards


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can also be caused by underpower


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Did you overclock any of the components?


----------

